# Distro x X58/I7/GTX670



## RoboX (May 8, 2014)

Can you recommende me some distros graphically beautiful (though not a user friendly advanced linux user) that is compatible with this hardware (which I think is well even heavier distro)? 

Rampage II Gene (X58) 
Intel I7 920 
Nvidia Geforce GTX670 
3X2 DDR3 1600


----------



## pigulici (May 9, 2014)

Linux Mageia 4 Kde 64b...


----------



## joyman (May 9, 2014)

elementaryOS is soo beautiful...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 10, 2014)

I am running Ubuntu 13.4 with Cinnamon on my x58


----------

